# amenden returns



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

You have to mail amended returns in right.You can't e-file them.

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

My understanding is that no, U.S. tax returns sent from outside the U.S. cannot be e-filed, they have to be mailed.

A question I have is, can the Registered Mail postage fees be declared as an expense on next year's tax return? I've had to mail a bunch of forms this year, and it's turned out to be quite costly.


----------

